# 2004 TCR Composite



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Have a chance to buy the frameset from a colleague for what I think is a decent price. This would replace my '05 Specialized Allez Elite frameset. I've been happy with the Allez though it does beat me up on longer rides. 

Geo between the two frames looks similar to me. Hopefully would gain something that rides a little smoother, leaves me a little fresher at the end of a long ride, and save some weight. Oh, this would cure newbikeitis for a couple years.

Am I on the right track? 

Oh yeah, frame would be used for training, long rides, hammerfests, and some racing (flat road races and criteriums)...


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

I went from an Allez to a 2006 TCR C2... there was a difference indeed. The TCR rides smoother but accelerates faster. The overall handling of the TCR is better too.


----------

